# Oliver ate a whole bag of treats...



## Graciep0o

So Oliver got into and ate an entire almost full bag of the Gooberlicious dog treats tonight while we were out to dinner..about 10 oz. worth. We gave him some hydrogen peroxide - but probably not enough because he didn't throw up. This is the second weekend in a row he got into something he shouldn't have - last weekend was 2 small macadamia nut cookies (but he threw those up). My DH does not want to give him any more hydrogen peroxide so we're hoping it'll just run it's course. 

Since it's nothing poisonous, it should just run through his system in a few days right? Anyone else have any experience with a dog that ate too many treats?? I'm over 8 months pregnant and don't need the added stress right now.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

No experience with ingesting too many Gooberlicious, but one of mine ate a small bag of biscuit type treats. He was not too hungry the next day. Have you thought about crating him when you are not there to monitor him? My youngest Hav has to be crated when I am not in the same area of the house with him.......for his own safety. If there is something to get into, he will figure a way. Hope your little guy doesn't suffer any adverse effects.


----------



## Jennifer29

If all he ate was dog treats I don't see why there's a need to worry. I would assume he might feel sick because he ate too much, but there's no need to make him throw it up since they are treats made for dogs. Am I missing something? Why would you give him hydrogen peroxide? I've never even heard of that.


----------



## Graciep0o

He's normally very good about these things, he just turned three and have had the run of the house since he was potty trained. I guess my DH and I just need to be more diligent about putting stuff away - although to be fair everything he's gotten into has been sealed in a bag or plastic container and he's managed to get it open. One time the sealed container was in one of those plastic three drawer cabinets and he was able to open the bottom drawer by pushing it out from the back...too smart for his own good!

As far as the hydrogen peroxide is concerned, we gave him some last weekend at the advice of the poison control after he ate the macadamia nut cookies. I realize that macadamia nuts are poisonous and dog treats are not, but I panic when I came home and found the entire empty bag. I just wanted to get them out of his system, but realize now that I should've just let him pass them naturally. He seems fine now, just very thirsty and tired. We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Tuss

At Christmas my havanese got into the big dogs treats and ate 5 of the large sized greenies dental chews (probably equivalent to 15 of the dose for her size). She had some bad diarrhea the next day but otherwise was fine... and her breath was minty fresh.


----------



## pjewel

I certainly would not have given the hydrogen peroxide for overindulgence in dog treats. As has been said, they're made for dogs. I can understand your panic after the earlier episode but I would have expected nothing worse than an upset stomach. Also be aware, there are many circumstances in which you don't want to make them vomit. Sometimes it helps to Google the situation. You might find some helpful advice. Obviously, it always pays to check with the experts.


----------



## Graciep0o

Thanks all - he made it through the night just fine, just very very thirsty. No poop yet, but will be walking him shortly so we'll see what comes out the other end. Should we be withholding his kibble today?


----------



## Suzi

Glad he is okay. He sure can get into things!


----------



## davetgabby

yeah the macadamian nuts called for hydrogen peroxide ,but certainly not the treats. Those nuts can be really bad, I won't even buy cookies with them ,for fear of small piece falling on the floor during my midnight snacksl lol.


----------



## Graciep0o

Well..it finally caught up with him.. 1 bout of peanut butter poop and 3 vomiting incidents. Hopefully it's all out of his system. Should I feed him at all tomorrow morning - maybe some white rice?


----------



## davetgabby

for this type of diarrhea I quote a vet article "Most importantly, do not feed any solid
food for the first 24 to 48 hours. A liquid fast
will give the intestinal tract a chance to rest]
and do its job of flushing things out. Make
sure that plenty of pure water is available ai
all times and encourage drinking. A danger
of excessive diarrhea is dehydration from the
loss of water, sodium, and potassium"


----------

